# Godaddy email accounts



## Walsfer (Aug 6, 2008)

I am in the process of setting up my website through Godaddy. I used them both for domain and hosting purchases. Everything has worked out great so far! Today, I realized I needed to have a customer support email and some others for the website. Is it a good idea to use GoDaddy's free email service for these type of emails? Has anyone else had any experience with their email service? 

Also, I have heard that you can use gmail for your business emails because they allow you to change the ending to whatever you want (ex: [email protected] instead of [email protected]). Is this true as well? If so, is it free and how do you set it up?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Using your host is the best and least expensive way to get @checkpointclothing branded addresses. You can set it up as a pop account or use their web based email setup.

You can set up gmail to reply to emails using @checkpointclothing. And you can have gmail automatically retrieve your @checkpointclothing emails. But you would still have to set up the account on godaddy.


----------



## ekbk (Oct 28, 2008)

*hi there Hayden, *

*i have my website, my hosting and email through Godaddy as well.*

*i have had some issues with hosting but not with the email. when i got the account with Godaddy, website, host and email were all included in that package i chose. so, it is very easy and simple to set up your email account through them. and once you start using the email, it's great. have had no problems so far. *


----------

